# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کنکور ریاضی دیپلم تجربی

## pouriajr121

سلام من دیپلم تجربی دارم میتونم کنکور ریاضی بدم؟

----------

